# Angeln an der Ijssel!



## HAPE-1909 (10. Juni 2011)

Alles dazu hier rein:


----------



## Tim78 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel!*

Die" Ijssel" ist ein Fluß in den Niederlanden.
Es handelt sich um ein schnell fließendes Gewässer das dem Panerden Kanal endspringt und sich bis.....
Oder was soll hier rein ?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Fische werden da fast gar nicht ,niemals und wennn nur spurralisch gefangen


----------



## HAPE-1909 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel!*

Ob du´s glaubst oder nicht - so gehts mir da wirklich.
Bin jetzt zwar selbst öfter am Twenthe-Kanal, da er einfach näher ist, aber die male, wo ich an der Ijssel war, hab ich noch nie was gefangen... 

Also passt deine Einschätzung dazu schon ganz gut!


----------



## Roli (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel!*

Hallo Hape!
Also ich angle schon ca.15 Jahre in der Ijssel.Die Fänge werden nicht besser aber ich bekomme immer noch schöne Zander und auch mal einen Hecht an´s Band.Hechte sind allerdings seltener geworden.Es wird einfach zuviel entnommen.Ich bin übrigens auch aus Coesfeld und nehme die lange Anfahrt gerne in kauf.Suche dir große Buhnenfelder dann klappt es auch.Und ruhig mal 1-2 Stunden an einer Buhne twistern irgentwann ärgerst Du jeden Raubfisch das er zuschnappt(Stahlvorfach nicht vergessen).Ich habe noch nie einen von 1 m gefangen aber schon etliche bis 98 cm und immer in der Ijssel.Also ´ran,das wird schon.
Gruß roli


----------



## HAPE-1909 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel!*

Danke für die Tips - ich werds mal beherzigen und nächste Woche mal nen Ausflug zur Ijssel machen...

Gestern gabs allerdings bei Lochem nen satten 70er Zander aus dem Twenthe - so schlecht läuft es dort auch nicht!


----------



## Snoeky (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel!*

Problem an der Ijssel sind die zu wenigen Kontrollen,
ich fische nun das fünfte Jahr an der Ijssel und wurde noch nicht einmal kontrolliert.

außerdem sind doch sehr sehr viele Deutsche und Deutsch/Osteuropäer unterwegs die wirklich alles mitnehmen.
Ich setze hier keine Vorurteile in die Welt es ist so.

Das fischen mit Kunstködern wird auch nicht leichter da immer mehr auf den Trip kommen und Gummis wobbler etc. ist wasser zu katapultieren.

aber zum glück gibts es stellen wo die Fische noch beissen,

zum Hecht kann ich nicht viel sagen aber der Rapfen vermehr sich doch sehr stark und es sind stattliche exemplare unterwegs.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel!*

zu den Kontrollen ist soviel zu sagen, das ich in 4 Jahren (so lang hab ich jetzt die Papiere in NL) noch nicht einmal kontrolliert wurde - sowohl an Ijssel, Twenthe oder an der Berkel - muss allerdings sagen, das ich in den 4 Jahren höchstens 25 Mal angeln war - hält sich also stark in Grenzen.

Die Frage ist ja immer, wo man angeln geht.

Nehm ich ne Stelle, wo ich mit dem Auto direkt ranfahren kann (die ich aber superselten finde) ist der Angeldruck natürlich höher, als wenn ich das Auto irgendwo abstellen muss und nochmal 300 m zum Wasser laufen muss.

Gerade mich, als eher gemütlicher Ansitzangler schreckt das natürlich wieder ab und mir bleibt dann nicht viel übrig... (bin  mal ne Stunde mit dem Auto von Zutphen abwärts gefahren, die Ijssel immer auf dem Navi gesehen, aber nicht einmal die Möglichkeit gehabt, mit dem PKW direkt ans Wasser zu fahren... - bis ich in Bronckhorst an der Fähre ankam, gabs da keine Möglichkeit...


----------



## Noki3310 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel!*

Hallo Lieber Mitglieder,
Ich fahre im Sommer zur Ijssel und wollte mal fragen was ich da für Papiere Brauche um Angeln zu dürfen? Und wo würde ich sie bekommen? Bin da auf einem Campingplatz der direkt an der Ijssel ist und schaue vom Zelt aus direkt auf ein Jachthafen.

Gruß

Noki3310


----------



## zanderzone (13. Januar 2014)

Welcher Ort denn?


----------



## zorra (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel!*



Noki3310 schrieb:


> Hallo Lieber Mitglieder,
> Ich fahre im Sommer zur Ijssel und wollte mal fragen was ich da für Papiere Brauche um Angeln zu dürfen? Und wo würde ich sie bekommen? Bin da auf einem Campingplatz der direkt an der Ijssel ist und schaue vom Zelt aus direkt auf ein Jachthafen.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 ...ich tippe mal auf Camping de Mars?dann in Giesbeek oder Hengelsport de Reus in Drempt alles kurz bei....googeln.
gr.zorra


----------



## Noki3310 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel!*

Der Campingplatz liegt in Doesburg. www.ijsselstrand.nl/de/ Das ist der Link zum Campingplatz und da wollte ich auch Angeln gehen.

Gruß

Noki3310


----------



## zorra (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel!*



Noki3310 schrieb:


> Der Campingplatz liegt in Doesburg. www.ijsselstrand.nl/de/ Das ist der Link zum Campingplatz und da wollte ich auch Angeln gehen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...


----------



## Snoeky (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel!*

Nabend,
ich will jetzt keine Lügen verbreiten aber wenn ich richtig informiert bin dann brauchst du nur einen VisPas für die Ijssel.

Hengelsportfederatie Midden Nederland  HSV Doesburg to Doesburg.

Aber bevor du im Internet was falsches bestellst,geh doch einfach vor Ort in den nächsten Angelladen dort bekommst du alles passende was du brauchst!

lg Snoeky


----------



## Zanderangler1 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel!*



Snoeky schrieb:


> Nabend,
> ich will jetzt keine Lügen verbreiten aber wenn ich richtig informiert bin dann brauchst du nur einen VisPas für die Ijssel.
> 
> Hengelsportfederatie Midden Nederland  HSV Doesburg to Doesburg.
> ...



Nein das stimmt so nicht das der Vispas generell für die Ijssel ausreicht. Es gibt Teilstrecken die von Vereinen angepachtet wurden, da benötigst du zumindest wenn du vom Ufer aus angeln willst, eine Mitgliedschaft des jeweiligen Vereines.
Das ist zb an der Ijssel gegenüber dem Loch an dem Denkmal só und auch gegenüber dem Marshaven in Zutphen. Dort reicht der Vispas allein nicht aus, du musst, wenn auch nur für ein paar Buhnenfelder, in den dortigen Verein eintreten.
Wenn irgendwelche Verbots Schilder aufgestellt sind, Verboden toegang etc, immer erst erkundigen oder falls man kontrolliert werden sollte....nachfragen und seinen Vispas(se) vorzeigen die man hat. Meist wird dann ein Auge zugedrückt wenn man freundlich bleibt und wie in meinem Fall , holländisch spricht oder es versucht.


----------

